# [SOLVED]how to download torrent with aria2c ?

## saeb

Hi there 

it seems when I install aria2c with emerge it doesn't compile with torrent plugins.

how i can make it add torrent download plugin to aria2?

----------

## charles17

Please provide your emerge -pvq net-misc/aria2.

----------

## saeb

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Please provide your emerge -pvq net-misc/aria2.

 

it was

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/aria2-1.32.0  USE="gnutls libxml2 nettle nls ssl -adns -bittorrent -jemalloc -libuv -metalink -scripts -sqlite -ssh -tcmalloc {-test} -xmlrpc" 

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

and I wrote 

```

 # USE="bittorrent" emerge aria2

```

now I cam Download torrents. tnx dude

----------

## fedeliallalinea

The best way is to set this use flag permanently to package with package.use, otherwise next update this "use flag" will be removed

```
# echo "net-misc/aria2 bittorrent" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## saeb

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> The best way is to set this use flag permanently to package with package.use, otherwise next update this "use flag" will be removed
> 
> ```
> # echo "net-misc/aria2 bittorrent" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

do I need add this to 

```
/etc/portage/package.use/xfce
```

?

```
zsh: is a directory: /etc/portage/package.use

```

[/quote]

----------

## xaviermiller

yes, create a file in /etc/portage/package.use (aria2 for example)

----------

## charles17

 *saeb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> zsh: is a directory: /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> ...

 See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/package.use

To convert to a file:

```
mv /etc/portage/package.use /tmp

cat /tmp/package.use/* > /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

